# This is a serious jigsaw!



## paxorion

I got the same saw back during Christmas. It is one serious jigsaw. Barrel grip does take a little getting used to.


----------



## dawsonbob

Bosch: 'nuff said.


----------



## felkadelic

I have the D-handle version of this. Great jigsaw. I've been considering upgrading to a Carvex to match the rest of my handheld power tools, but I just can't justify it because the Bosch is so good.


----------



## intelligen

I also bought this saw last Christmas, and the side-mounted on/off switch thwarted me on the saw's first project. "The barrel grip gives you more precise control," they said. Maybe if you only use the saw on new construction. But when I was converting my kitchen cabinets to accommodate a free-standing stove, I regretted going with the barrel grip over the D-grip. I guess I'll see if I come to prefer the barrel grip over time.


----------



## wormil

Bosch invented the jig saw, it should be great.


----------



## patron

got one when they first came out
works like a champ

i did cut the wire in front of the blade off
as i had trouble seeing the cut line thru it
had to use a hacksaw for that
as it is some serious hardened wire


----------



## RogerBean

I'll add one more to the praise of this saw. I have the D-handle as well, but it is indeed a serious saw. Powerful, smooth, and very well made. Hard to imagine one any better. The Bosch blades are also superior.
Roger


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Thanks for the review. I have one of the "run of the mill" jug saws and will keep the Bosch in mind when it comes time to upgrade.


----------



## vikingcape

i had a cheap one that I barely ever used. I just got the D handle version of this and now it sits plugged in on my bench all the time. I find more and more uses for it. Amazing tool


----------



## ksubenny

Agree, I have the same one in my garage and I agree with the review, very pleased, LED would be a nice touch but not that important for me.


----------



## BoardSMITH

The Bosch jig saw I purchased in 1990 still runs and cuts as smoothly today as it did then. Their blades feature individually ground teeth which is why they are so sharp. And, Bosch engineers invented the jig saw in Switzerland in 1947, all the other brands are nothing more than a copy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got one about 10 years ago or so, love it, doubt I'll ever need another.


----------



## cjwillie

I've had a Bosch jig saw for over 25 years, it's still an awesome saw! Wouldn't trade it for any other saw. It will surely outlast me!!!


----------



## Lenny

Nice review. Never thought about an LED light. Got mine years ago because Norm had one! (Just in case anyone doesn't know, I refer to Norm Abrams of The New Yankee Workshop.)


----------



## Finn

I got this saw in 2011 and like it. It is a lot heavier than I thought it would be. I like the tool-less blade changing with this saw. Very nice feature. The old blade is ejected out of the saw when changing blades.


----------



## splintergroup

I bought a Milwaukee top-of-line saw about 8 years ago. I agree with you comments, if you have a 'cheap' Skil or B&D jigsaw, one of these better saws will be like night and day. A totally different tool.


----------

